

Renault - The Car as a Platform - teyc
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/12/08/renault-opens-up-car-as-platform/
Volvo has a anti driver distraction system, so your phone won't ring when you are executing turns, or near a school.<p>The usual navigation aids come to mind such as traffic reports.<p>Other useful things might be Siri-like reminder to buy milk on the way home, or ask you why you haven't picked up your kids from school.
======
gexla
Sorry, the platform is ugly and expensive. It will also never be the same as
the original platforms. My Dad was a hacker before I was even born. He hacked
on 50's - 70's Chevy's mostly. That was the kids freedom back in the day. Like
an aircraft carrier to the U.S. it was their own moving piece of sovereign
territory. Their cars had muscle, style and they were easily hackable. They
had radios which would blare rock'n roll which their parents may not have
approved of. They had back seats which were where many of the modern hackers
(me for sure) were conceived. Today, we have the internet and cell phones. We
can spin up a server for next to nothing. An Iphone is expensive enough. A
!!!!ing Renault? No thanks.

~~~
smallhands
Look at the bright side ... Maybe one day we can download a driverless app to
the car . That will be something

